# Our Golden Retriever



## GoldenMinute (Apr 8, 2021)

Good afternoon everyone. It is a pleasure to join your community.
I just wanted to say hello and post a couple of pictures of our little Golden Sunshine - Layla.

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi and welcome  she’s gorgeous!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

She looks like fun


----------



## GoldenMinute (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you! She brought a lot of happiness to our lives :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## LarissaJS (May 9, 2021)

So sweet


----------

